# Dogs on Swiss Transport



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

We are planning a possible trip to Switzerland in the summer, and will probably be taking our dog. The dog is very small ( a below size miniature schnauser) and has a passport etc.

Ideally we would like to park the van for a few days and go for day trips using Swiss transport, trains, maybe cable cars, going up the jungfraujoch, etc.

The question is are dogs allowed on any of these (even very small dogs that could be carried?) Or will we have to leave the dog in the van - which would limit the time we could travel away from the van.

Does anyone have experience of this?

Many thanks,

JeffO


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss*

Hi

Take a look at www.myswitzerland.com

There is also a London office phone number. They seem to know everything about everything.

From my experiences of Switzerland (not with my dog) I have seen dogs in all kinds of places. One was in the same carriage as me on the Glacier 
Express from Brig to St Moritz.

Generally speaking I think dogs are more accepted in mainland Europe than in the UK.

Rapide561


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks

I've looked there and also on a swiss railway site and they do seem OK as you say.

I found one message that said they travel free on trains if they are under 30cm tall - which ours is!

Regards

JeffO


----------

